# MW2 Xbox 360 clan, anyone welcome



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok I'm just about to add a few of the gamertags from the Mw2 thread, I thought I'd start this as I didn't want to thread-jack the other one.

Ok so who's up for this, all you gotta do is set your clantag to "DW" and hopefully all add each other as friends, then whenever a few of us are up for it we can play together 

This is in the name of fun and nothing else, I'm not planning on trying to become a top rated clan, Hell I'm not even saying that everytime I go online I'll want to play a clan game but think as long as we get enough of us then the chances are that whenever you go online you will probably have a few of us online and the option is there if you want to invite to game. You don't have to be of a certain standard or anything I mean I'm not exactly great at the game. Your not expected to accept every invite you get or anything like that, purley as fun and the option is there.

So, who's up for it?

My gamertag is Eddy1987, feel free to add me:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Add me too, I suck a bit though 

RRRussUK


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

x Xen0 x


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

You online now?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Add me too, I suck a bit though
> 
> RRRussUK


added:thumb:



Doc said:


> x Xen0 x


added:thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

AndyGTa97 is me

I need some friends!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm supposed to be cleaning the Carpets today ready for delivery of the xmas tree but i'm off to play a TDM :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Whats you GT Showshine? TDM is my favorite mode by far!!


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Im up for this i think some have added me already 

Skillz Tom

Hardcore games most nights


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

MaximusVR46


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Phil H said:


> MaximusVR46


Ahh, I wondered who you were


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

drosc78 if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

skyivor for mine but i'm addicted to creed2 at the moment


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Add me too

beardboy69


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Yup, add me to if you like! 


Hillmanimpster


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Ive already set my clan name as DW...


Feel free to add me guys : wedgie74


I'll be on tonight from about 8


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

fishtank69

add me anytime boys and girls


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Ill be on later if anyones up for a game.
Hardcore TDM


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Is the clan tag just DW ?


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone gonna be on tonight?

Add me - DEAF NINJA


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Is the clan tag just DW ?


Correct :thumb:

ok I'm gong to go add you all now, I don't think I'll get a chance to play tonight though


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Im going on for an hour i think

(Sneaks off upstairs before SWMBO notices i'm gone :thumb: )


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Add me, il be on for a while from now addy: db James B db


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

dave355 :wave:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

anyone online now?

Fancy getting the 'Clan' online for a few games chaps?

[DW] Hillmanimpster


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll be on about half eight/ nine o clock tonight if anyones on


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Danno1975, online about 9 with luck, once kids off to bed


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Danno1975 said:


> Danno1975, online about 9 with luck, once kids off to bed


:lol: snap


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

GIZTO29 Im usually on after 10 weeknights and the for about 4 hours on a sat night from 11.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Crystal Finish said:


> :lol: snap


CU later, bloody dancing on ice!!!!!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

my name on Xbox is vwg609y (my first car reg) I'm on most nights from about 9 for an hour or two


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

so is there a ********** answer then - is the Detailing World clan simply the clan tag of 'DW' (appears as [DW]) ????


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

yerp!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mine is l3ys which my son also uses.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

just "l3ys"?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

buckas


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> just "l3ys"?


yep, why?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I think he probably means that alot of people have xL3ysX L3Ys etc etc

If it is entered wrong then you can't be added :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I think he probably means that alot of people have xL3ysX L3Ys etc etc
> 
> If it is entered wrong then you can't be added :thumb:


oh cheers, no it is l3ys


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mine is MAGIC No1

Clan tag [.VM.]


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Can we have some way of co-ordininating this as I never manage to find any one


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

james b said:


> Add me, il be on for a while from now addy: db James B db


Added :thumb:



dave355 said:


> dave355 :wave:


Added :thumb:



Danno1975 said:


> Danno1975, online about 9 with luck, once kids off to bed


Added :thumb:



306chris said:


> my name on Xbox is vwg609y (my first car reg) I'm on most nights from about 9 for an hour or two


Added :thumb:



impster said:


> so is there a ********** answer then - is the Detailing World clan simply the clan tag of 'DW' (appears as [DW]) ????


Correct :thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Mine is l3ys which my son also uses.


Added :thumb:



buckas said:


> buckas


Added :thumb:



*MAGIC* said:


> Mine is MAGIC No1 Clan tag [.VM.]


Added :thumb: (but you have to change your clan tag )

Ok so I think that I have everybody that has posted in this threads GT (except showshine, what is your tag?) so we should have good numbers. I realise I personally have not been managing this "clan" and it was never my intention to do that, but I also realise I have only played with one or two of you on one or two seperate occasions and we have not had any big team games yet.

My problem at the moment, well 2 problems really, firstly I do not have a TV as it broke. Therefore I am having to use the parents TV which means I only get to come online when its free which is normally some quite odd times, this also means that when I am on the TV I have my parents a few feet away from me so it can be awkward. Secondly at the moment I do not have a headset as mine broke and I am patiently waiting for my turtlebeach x1's to arrive.

I promise as soon as these situations are sorted I will be much more active and will be trying to organise games much more often, as for the moment, I am happy to play with you lot but without a mic it is pretty annoying for myself and whoever I'm playing with.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Add me on, PuntoboyGT.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

So when one of us is playing, do we invite the others into our game?

(Is that how this Clan thing works?)


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

impster said:


> So when one of us is playing, do we invite the others into our game?
> 
> (Is that how this Clan thing works?)


Everyone needs to add everyone, then you can invite each other to a lobby, from there the lobby leader chooses a game and the rest automatically join and 'hopefully' are all on the same team.
There have been a few glitches were as a lobby gets split up but it doesn't happen often.
As for taking it further, there are specific web sites that cater for clan games, ladder competitions etc.
From experience they can be a pain as there are time restrictions and some people take it far too serious


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

ok. I'll be home tonight around 10pm so I'll try to make myself 'known' then.

If 'HillmanImpster' sends you a message, please invite me in (if there's room!)


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Ill be on then if you fancy a game.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Add me on, PuntoboyGT.


Will do it in 2 mins.

I'm going online now if anyone wants to join me for some demolition, I probably won't be checking back in here for a bit so just send me a message on live or invite me (any team based games) or whatever.

I don't have a mic though


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good stuff Eddie, sorry I am over 30 and didn't know how to do this clan thing LOL, I thought there was an option on the Xbox (doh). Can only see the clan tag in COD though?..


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Eddy said:


> Added :thumb:
> 
> Added :thumb:
> 
> ...


You aint added me chief. Ive got danno and Showshine added on mine.:thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Cmon then geezers

Been away for a while but im back, got the game and im rank 9 :lol:

Scared? You shouldn't be :wall:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry 

GT:

x jackillz x


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> You aint added me chief. Ive got danno and Showshine added on mine.:thumb:


Got a 3 year old who keeps getting up but online in 5!!!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> You aint added me chief.


Thats coz you added me the other day :wave:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just been on for a quick blast. Nice little FFA.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

What time is this going down ?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

dooby scoo said:


> What time is this going down ?


There is nothing official mate, I've just come offline for a bit, I know a few of the lads are online right now if you want a game I'm sure your more than welcome


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Just been on for a quick blast. Nice little FFA.


ahh dang forgot to add you mate, I'm going back on soonish so I'll try to remember this time.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Send me a friends request and i'll add you :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Eddy said:


> Thats coz you added me the other day :wave:


:lol:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm going on for 20 mins now - whos on?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> Just been on for a quick blast. Nice little FFA.


Yep nice little inugural freindly clan FFA with me Puntoboy & drosc78, is was a good crack and on my Fav map "derail".....

But 8 of the chaps who wanted to be in a DW clan were all on line at the same time all playing team games in different maps and only 3 of us actually hooked up. And my neighbour.

Come on, I get so frustrated when I am in merc team games against these coordinated teams, a DW clan team would be awsome!!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm sure we'll have some proper good nights in the future mate, and anyone is free to organise a game in here whenever. I personally didn't join you last night as I said in my message I had to log out as someone else wanted the TV, I had been playing with a few of the boys though.

I personally am not a fan of FFA anyway, I'm all about the team stuff :thumb:.

As I said a little while back as soon as I have my own TV again and my new headset arrives I'm planning to be playing with people off of here as often as I can and should lead to some real good fun. 

A DW clan team would be awesome and it will happen, in fact it can happen whenever you want. Again once I'm sorted this is exactly what I plan to happen, all for fun though, this clan thing isn't to be taken too seriously


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I'll be on around 9 for a wee while. - HillmanImpster


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Eddy said:


> I'm sure we'll have some proper good nights in the future mate, and anyone is free to organise a game in here whenever. I personally didn't join you last night as I said in my message I had to log out as someone else wanted the TV, I had been playing with a few of the boys though.
> 
> I personally am not a fan of FFA anyway, I'm all about the team stuff :thumb:.
> 
> ...


Totally, did'nt mean to come over stroppy. The FFA seemed a good ice breaker and 4 of us would'e been a small team.

Off work 2 morrow so might be on around 10 :thumb: if any one wants to throw me an invite.

We got 3 tellys in this house bedrooms an lounge but the 42" is in the lounge so i have to fit in too mate so I feel your pain.

My pain is a laptop with a broken v and n key. I have to cut and paste them not helped by the v key being the short cut for paste!!!!!!!! Replacemet beig shipped from hog kog 20 days!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Right-o I finally have me a TV sorted in the bedroom, and although I never got my fancy headset, I do have one of the crappy ones that you get with a console so that will do for now.

So hopefully we can really start getting some good games going pretty soon, There is a good chance I'll be free most of Monday night so I might try to get a few of us together then.

:thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Add me guys and girls! Can't beat a bit of MW2! Name is: S U B Z E IZ O


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Right, I'm off tonight so am well up for a session this evening, can we get a few of us together and school some noobs...or something 

I'm all about demolition and suck at pretty much everything else but I am up for anything as long as its fun, no free-for-all though, team based games are my kinda thing.

So who's up for it tonight? I will probably be on and off all day anyway but if we could get a few of us to all meet at a specific time then it could be awesome.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Eddy said:


> Right, I'm off tonight so am well up for a session this evening, can we get a few of us together and school some noobs...or something
> 
> I'm all about demolition and suck at pretty much everything else but I am up for anything as long as its fun, no free-for-all though, team based games are my kinda thing.
> 
> So who's up for it tonight? I will probably be on and off all day anyway but if we could get a few of us to all meet at a specific time then it could be awesome.


im up for tonight  just got my bloddy internet fixed


----------

